# Tbol a waste at 50mg ed



## ROID (Dec 25, 2014)

Should I hold off on my tbol until i get enough to run 75mg ed or would 50mg ed be sufficient ?

It seems 60mg ed is the lowest dose recommended but i know I.have 100% legit tbol so i was thinking start lower and see jow it goes. 8 - 10 week run.

My next goal is to get to 200lbs and stay lean. Ultimate goal is 210-215 and super lean.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 27, 2014)

Dose it like var
75mg ED Minimum
100mg ED Optimum


----------



## ROID (Dec 28, 2014)

Please post your pictures.

I'm in love. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a different point of view on this subject.

Roid, for you, 50 mg daily is more than fine.

It's like Var--even 50 mg daily gives great results when it is real and properly dosed.  It wasn't that long ago that 50 mg Var was considered a normal dose even for pro BB'rs...and many guys today still use that dose.  I have known many national competitors and a few pros who achieved phenomenal results with 50 mg's.  Only today do people think you have to use 100 mg of an oral to get good results.  Will you get better results with 100 mg?  You will increase your muscle building potential and likely add even more strength, but many of the steroids we take are used primarily for their cosmetic effect, such as increased muscle hardness, density and dryness.  No one takes Var because they want to get huge--they take it because they want the specific cosmetic effects it provides...and 50 mg will more than do that for you.  You will notice very little further increase in hardness, density, or dryness when jumping from 50 mg to 100 mg daily.  Again, this is assuming it is properly dosed--a unlikely proposition with most UGL's, although I will say Agent Yes has an excellent reputation for providing quality products, in case she sees this post as an attack against UGL's, as that is not my intention.  As far as AP products go, you already know the answer.

You can see the same thing with Tren.  You can increase your dose from 400 mg to 800 mg/week and you will increase your ability to build muscle (assuming all the other factors are in place), but you are not going to get harder, denser, or drier to any significant degree..and truth be told, most people won't grow any better either.  The potential may be there, but it isn't going to happen for most people...not to a significant degree.

For guys who are far from maxing out their muscularity and especially for hose guys who haven't even maxed out their natural genetic potential, there is no need to use 100 mg a day of ANY methylated drug (oral AAS).  Remember, 20 years ago 2 grams was considered a huge cycle, but today you have guys saying you can't even build pro-level size on 2 grams.  LOL...I wonder how many of the 90's pros are laughing at BS comments like that.  Lots of BB'rs have tuned pro and stayed pro at around 2 grams.  It is less common today, but still happens...and quite frankly, lots of guys today, even pros, use more than they actually need.  20 years ago, when Yates was winning Olympia titles, a 2 gram cycle might include 1,000 mg test, 650 mg Deca, and 50 mg d-bol daily.  That was considered a massive cycle, yet today's kids think it is nothing.  If you doubt me, talk to guys like John Meadows or Dante Trudell--2 very respected guys who know the truth about this subject and will tell you the same thing I am.  Hell, most guys wouldn't even believe John if they knew what his normal off-season cycle was.  I'll just say this--it is less than most guys here.  In terms of AAS dose it is far less.

Roid, I know your stats.  50 mg is more than fine.


----------



## ROID (Dec 28, 2014)

I really use way too much gear for my size.

Good info. I need to listen.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Sherk (Dec 28, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I have a different point of view on this subject.
> 
> Roid, for you, 50 mg daily is more than fine.
> 
> ...



Excellent info here.


----------



## maddad (Dec 28, 2014)

I learned something today. Nice.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 29, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I have a different point of view on this subject.
> 
> Roid, for you, 50 mg daily is more than fine.
> 
> ...




*all big true!
i know few ifbb and nabba pro BB and i think they never go over 1500-2000mg mix gear a week..some not even over 1000mg and look mad great and fantastic!
*


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been preaching the lower dose mantra for 10 years on the boards. Often I'm greeted with skepticism and commonly ridicule except on my regular forums which are populated by guys mostly over 40 and have survived the PED gauntlet.  I'm glad Mike gets the message across.


----------



## ROID (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I'm actually gonna use 40mg ed.

Its not that i don't think that more is better sometimes but its the fact I'm just not a big guy and i don't think more gear will help me right now. 

I ain't gonna fucking quit. I will, one day, be the next ageless male.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Sherk (Dec 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Well I'm actually gonna use 40mg ed.
> 
> Its not that i don't think that more is better sometimes but its the fact I'm just not a big guy and i don't think more gear will help me right now.
> 
> ...



40-60mg daily is where I run mine. Seems to work great for me.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2014)

Tbol lowers shbg levels. Test that is all bound up by shbg wont attach to andro receptors. so if the tbol binds to SHBG proteins, it free's up bound test. tbol and winny both do this. but unlike winny, your joints wont feel like hell.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2015)

Tbol is the fucking bomb nizzle.

I've been too busy to post but I'm up to 192. My appetite has went insane but my belly is getting leaner. Prop/tbol is a good combo even at a low dose. 

I'm happy. There are a COUPLE good labs out there but ap/bd is worth the few extra dollars. Night amd day difference in how you feel and look off ug gear compared to the AP/BD brand.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 6, 2019)

Mike Arnold said:


> I have a different point of view on this subject.
> 
> Roid, for you, 50 mg daily is more than fine.
> 
> ...



Great post.

Sorry, but 50mg of LEGIT tbol is a lot... If you can't grow on that, you have fake shit, are not training right, or are not eating nearly enough. 

Tbh, i don't even know how people handle mega doses of gear without some type of amphetimine... That much gear, i would feel toxic as fuck and not able to train.

I also believe Better Genetics = Less Dose Needed


----------

